

TheRealURL: URL Un-shortening Web Service With JSON/P Support - nir
http://therealurl.appspot.com/
I built it initially as a joke, but perhaps it might actually be useful in some cases (eg, Twitter clients). Would love to hear HN feedback on possible applications etc.
======
nir
I built it initially as a joke, but perhaps it might actually be useful in
some cases (eg, Twitter clients). Would love to hear HN feedback on possible
applications etc.

~~~
nopal
Are you storing the results in the Datastore?

~~~
nir
Right now, its all live. I'll probably add it later on, if it gets enough use
that it makes sense. I wonder Google App Engine supports output caching, that
might be even better performance-wise.

~~~
mshafrir
I believe GAE only supports caching on static directory resources.
[http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/config/appconfi...](http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/config/appconfig.html)

~~~
nir
I just added it lookup caching - ended up using memcache, turns out GAE
supports it pretty nicely:
[http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/memcache/overvi...](http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/memcache/overview.html)

